# Ryzen 5 3600 Cooling Options



## Durvelle27 (Dec 13, 2019)

So i just picked up a Ryzen 5 3600 and i know it includes a wraith stealth i believe. Would the cooler be able to handle the 3600 Oc'd to around 4.2-4.3GHz while staying under the temp threshold. I ask as i have no experience with wraith coolers. If not what cooler would be a good contender.


----------



## Vayra86 (Dec 13, 2019)

I'll be able to tell you something about temps on sunday, I'll be building a mid tower with this CPU.


----------



## cucker tarlson (Dec 13, 2019)

Durvelle27 said:


> So i just picked up a Ryzen 5 3600 and i know it includes a wraith stealth i believe. Would the cooler be able to handle the 3600 Oc'd to around 4.2-4.3GHz while staying under the temp threshold. I ask as i have no experience with wraith coolers. If not what cooler would be a good contender.


no,wraith stealth is terrible.90 degrees at 4 GHz


----------



## Durvelle27 (Dec 13, 2019)

cucker tarlson said:


> no,wraith stealth is terrible.90 degrees at 4 GHz


That's pretty bad i can just imagine in the summer


----------



## theFOoL (Dec 13, 2019)

What about the Thermaltake UX100 5V Motherboard ARGB *LINK*


----------



## Durvelle27 (Dec 13, 2019)

rk3066 said:


> What about the Thermaltake UX100 5V Motherboard ARGB *LINK*


I would think a tower cooler would offer the best performance


----------



## oobymach (Dec 13, 2019)

I'm using the 3600x and a noctua nh-d15s, @4.3ghz it maxes out around 80 degrees in p95 small fft test which is as much stress as you can possibly put on the cpu, I would recommend swapping fan with higher cfm model and bolt one to the front if you can. I use the xigmatek aos 140mm in the middle which is near silent at full speed and delivers about 90cfm.


----------



## theFOoL (Dec 13, 2019)

Ok this maybe *LINK* "Arctic Freezer 12"


----------



## Durvelle27 (Dec 13, 2019)

Some coolers I've looked at 

Cooler Master Hyper 212 EVO
Deepcool Gammax 400


----------



## dirtyferret (Dec 13, 2019)

Durvelle27 said:


> Some coolers I've looked at
> 
> Cooler Master Hyper 212 EVO
> Deepcool Gammax 400



Either one would offer better performance then the stealth and both the 400 and 212 EVO offer the similar performance.  Deepcool tends to be cheaper while 212 evo looks _slightly _better...









						Ryzen 5 3600 Wraith Stealth Vs. Cheap DeepCool Tower Cooler | GPCB
					

We've tested how the Ryzen 5 3600 performs with the included Wraith Stealth cooler versus the cheap DeepCool Gammaxx tower cooler. The results speak volumes




					www.gamingpcbuilder.com


----------



## cucker tarlson (Dec 13, 2019)

dirtyferret said:


> Either one would offer better performance then the stealth and both the 400 and 212 EVO offer the similar performance.  Deepcool tends to be cheaper while 212 evo looks _slightly _better...
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> With the DeepCool tower installed, GTA V frame rates improved by no less than 14% at the CPU’s default setting.



stealth is pure crap.
and to think HWUnboxed gave Ryzen 3600 +$40 dollar better value for the box cooler


----------



## Zach_01 (Dec 13, 2019)

Durvelle27 said:


> So i just picked up a Ryzen 5 3600 and i know it includes a wraith stealth i believe. Would the cooler be able to handle the 3600 Oc'd to around 4.2-4.3GHz while staying under the temp threshold. I ask as i have no experience with wraith coolers. If not what cooler would be a good contender.


Wraith stealth is not meant for OC or anything too heavy and sustained load... Still a little better than anything Intel offers... but.
I see you have 3600 on your spec list. Do you not use the CPU with the stock cooler right now? How is the temp now, with what ambient and case airflow?


----------



## Durvelle27 (Dec 13, 2019)

Zach_01 said:


> Wraith stealth is not meant for OC or anything too heavy and sustained load... Still a little better than anything Intel offers... but.
> I see you have 3600 on your spec list. Do you not use the CPU with the stock cooler right now? How is the temp now, with what ambient and case airflow?


I just bought it and swapped my system specs to reflect that. The system hasn't been built yet. Still need PSU and GPU


----------



## sneekypeet (Dec 13, 2019)

Durvelle27 said:


> Some coolers I've looked at
> 
> Cooler Master Hyper 212 EVO
> Deepcool Gammax 400



Raise your spending limit to the $50 range and look into brands like Scythe. They are nearly as silent and can deliver top-tier Noctua performance with half to a third of the cost. There are a few others out there too, but Scythe has been making a rush to affordable coolers that tend to kick ass.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Dec 13, 2019)

sneekypeet said:


> Raise your spending limit to the $50 range and look into brands like Scythe. They are nearly as silent and can deliver top-tier Noctua performance with half to a third of the cost. There are a few others out there too, but Scythe has been making a rush to affordable coolers that tend to kick ass.


Is there a particular model i should be looking at


----------



## sneekypeet (Dec 13, 2019)

Ninja5, Mugen5, maybe the FUMA2

EDIT: May also want to look at Cryorig and BeQuiet.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Dec 13, 2019)

sneekypeet said:


> Ninja5, Mugen5, maybe the FUMA2
> 
> EDIT: May also want to look at Cryorig and BeQuiet.


I just checked and all those coolers are close to $80 and the Fuma over $100


----------



## sneekypeet (Dec 13, 2019)

Durvelle27 said:


> I just checked and all those coolers are close to $80 and the Fuma over $100











						Scythe Ninja 5 Air CPU Cooler, 120mm Single Tower, Intel LGA1151, AMD AM4, Dual Quiet Fans, Black Top Cover - Newegg.com
					

Buy Scythe Ninja 5 Air CPU Cooler, 120mm Single Tower, Intel LGA1151, AMD AM4, Dual Quiet Fans, Black Top Cover with fast shipping and top-rated customer service. Once you know, you Newegg!




					www.newegg.com
				












						Mugen 5 Rev. B CPU Cooler with AMD AM4 Support - Newegg.com
					

Buy Mugen 5 Rev. B CPU Cooler with AMD AM4 Support with fast shipping and top-rated customer service. Once you know, you Newegg!




					www.newegg.com
				









						Amazon.com: Scythe Fuma 2 CPU Air Cooler, Intel LGA1151, AMD AM4/Ryzen, 120mm Dual Towers, Black Top Cover: Computers & Accessories
					

Buy Scythe Fuma 2 CPU Air Cooler, Intel LGA1151, AMD AM4/Ryzen, 120mm Dual Towers, Black Top Cover: CPU Cooling Fans - Amazon.com ✓ FREE DELIVERY possible on eligible purchases



					www.amazon.com
				












						Cryorig | Newegg.com
					

Search Newegg.com for Cryorig. Get fast shipping and top-rated customer service.




					www.newegg.com
				




BeQuiet is a bit more expensive. I do see I should have said $60 not $50 in my first post here though, sorry about that.


----------



## theFOoL (Dec 13, 2019)

Here's this beast *Be Quiet!  *(yes it's a bit expensive)

If you wish to wait here's a cooler similar to my LGA 775 Build from Aliexpress *LINK*


----------



## Durvelle27 (Dec 13, 2019)

I want to stay below $50 as i need other components as well


----------



## HD64G (Dec 13, 2019)

Skythe Fuma 2 is the best b4b atm imho


----------



## sneekypeet (Dec 13, 2019)

For $50 or less, searching just Newegg, this would do the job, although loud....








						FSP Windale 6 CPU Cooler 6 Direct Contact Heatpipes 6mm Aluminum Alloy with 120mm Blue LED PWM Fan (AC601) - Newegg.com
					

Buy FSP Windale 6 CPU Cooler 6 Direct Contact Heatpipes 6mm Aluminum Alloy with 120mm Blue LED PWM Fan (AC601) with fast shipping and top-rated customer service. Once you know, you Newegg!




					www.newegg.com
				




This looks promising, as a scythe knockoff, but never tested it personally....








						RAIJINTEK EREBOSS BLACK, 6pcs 6mm Heat-Pipe, Slim 14013 PWM fan, Copper Nickel Base,  Install Dual Fans, Giant Dissipating Fin, Multiple Mounting Kits for Intel & AMD - Newegg.com
					

Buy RAIJINTEK EREBOSS BLACK, 6pcs 6mm Heat-Pipe, Slim 14013 PWM fan, Copper Nickel Base,  Install Dual Fans, Giant Dissipating Fin, Multiple Mounting Kits for Intel & AMD with fast shipping and top-rated customer service. Once you know, you Newegg!




					www.newegg.com
				




A lot in that price group comes across as stock replacements to me, maybe a few to five degrees gained over stock (imho not worth the money), This includes most product makers like Cooler Master, Deepcool, ARCTIC, etc.


----------



## dirtyferret (Dec 13, 2019)

Durvelle27 said:


> I want to stay below $50 as i need other components as well



if you are willing to spend more then the Gammax 400 and still stay under $50, at $38 the Artic 34 esport is hard to beat









						Arctic Freezer 34 Esports Duo Cooler Review: A Twin-Fan Triple Threat
					

Arctic’s new esports-themed air cooler boasts aggressive styling, disruptive pricing and impressive performance.




					www.tomshardware.com
				











						Arctic Freezer 34 eSports DUO – CPU Air Cooler Review - KitGuru
					

Arctic is a Swiss-Founded manufacturer of computer cooling products. Specialising in CPU and GPU coo




					www.kitguru.net
				











						Arctic Freezer 34 eSports DUO Review - Conclusion
					

We've reviewed a few different coolers from Arctic over the years, with the most recent being the Freezer 33 eSports. Today we look at the latest revision, the Freezer 34 eSports, featuring Arctic's...



					www.vortez.net
				






HD64G said:


> Skythe Fuma 2 is the best b4b atm imho



about $10 over his budget in the USA


----------



## sneekypeet (Dec 13, 2019)

dirtyferret said:


> if you are willing to spend more then the Gammax 400 and still stay under $50, at $38 the Artic 34 esport is hard to beat
> 
> 
> 
> ...



To be blunt, it is very easy to beat. I slammed the ARCTIC 33 for its poor performance, so they sent me the 34, which also resides in the bottom of my charts.

Oh shit, I just found this sleeper near the top of my charts.... https://www.newegg.com/p/1B4-0122-0...right_macho_direct-_-1B4-0122-00002-_-Product


----------



## dirtyferret (Dec 13, 2019)

sneekypeet said:


> To be blunt, it is very easy to beat. I slammed the ARCTIC 33 for its poor performance, so they sent me the 34, which also resides in the bottom of my charts.
> 
> Oh shit, I just found this sleeper near the top of my charts.... https://www.newegg.com/p/1B4-0122-00002?Description=Thermalright macho direct&cm_re=Thermalright_macho_direct-_-1B4-0122-00002-_-Product



review is on TPU?


----------



## sneekypeet (Dec 13, 2019)

dirtyferret said:


> review is on TPU?



No sir, I do not write for TPU. That would be @crazyeyesreaper last I knew.

Although, his results do reflect my recommendations....


----------



## dirtyferret (Dec 13, 2019)

sneekypeet said:


> No sir, I do not write for TPU. That would be @crazyeyesreaper last I knew.
> 
> Although, his results do reflect my recommendations....
> View attachment 139311



OK, just FYI your sleeper doesn't support AM4 out of the box although a fine cooler at a good price

I just find it a little odd you seem to have such a dislike about a cooler that tends to get universal praise.  I have no dog in the fight (I've never used it) so I personally don't care about the cooler I just know it's well reveiwed








						Arctic Freezer 34 eSports DUO CPU Cooler
					

Arctic Freezer 34 eSports DUO CPU Cooler reviews, pros and cons. Liked: High performance considering the small size Quiet work Disliked: No aRGB/RGB lighting effects




					www.techspot.com


----------



## sneekypeet (Dec 13, 2019)

dirtyferret said:


> OK, just FYI your sleeper doesn't support AM4 out of the box although a fine cooler at a good price
> 
> I just find it a little odd you seem to have such a dislike about a cooler that tends to get universal praise.  I have no dog in the fight (I've never used it) so I personally don't care about the cooler I just know it's well reveiwed
> 
> ...



To me its another Hyper 212 with color. Cheap generic cooler, better than stock, but I wouldn't do any clocking on it, and that seems to be the OPs intent.
This is why....




Also you are correct on the AM4, just looked and it does not appear there is a mounting kit in the wild either


----------



## HTC (Dec 13, 2019)

Make the effort and add $10.68 for the one in the pic below: If it doesn't come with AM4 compatibility, apply for a free AM4 mounting kit directly from Noctua.





I did just that and they gave me an AM4 mounting kit for an OVER EIGHT YEAR OLD cooler, no questions asked, and the cooler in question had been discontinued for several years (see my system specs).

Add to that, should you move to a new computer in the future that has a different socket but with the same general size (not the likes of Threadripper's size), you should be able to ask for a mounting kit for said socket for free because Noctua tends to offer kits to current Noctua cooler owners, provided you prove you own the hardware (see the link above for an example of this).

EDIT

DAMN newegg redirects ...


----------



## ShrimpBrime (Dec 13, 2019)

Crudsicle!!

I've tried everything with my Zen+ 2700X!!!

stock air.
Ambient water loop.
Chilled (geothermal) sub ambient.
TEC chilled (-30c idle 0c at 4ghz all core)......

I cannot beat Max PBO overclock (4300mhz all core/threads) on any of the above cooling off the stock heatsink.

Even de-lidded the darn chip (yes it's soldered, yes did that just like Der8auer) and STILL cannot beat PBO overclocking.

The only thing I got was cooler temps.

That being said, I have been enjoying the stock cooler. No issues, cpu works, boosts (O.C.'s) as intended I've yet to see it throttle unless I run it passive (fan off) and load it for a bit.

Pick a cooler that you like, just be sure it can dissipate the same BTU (wattage) as the stock cooler or more and you'll be fine.

No reason to really debate 5c between a bunch of coolers, that won't make a difference any ways.


----------



## sneekypeet (Dec 13, 2019)

HTC said:


> DAMN newegg redirects ...



Code will change when posted at TPU. W1zz automated it so he can get a penny or two if you buy


----------



## HTC (Dec 13, 2019)

sneekypeet said:


> Code will change when posted at TPU. W1zz automated it so he can get a penny or two if you buy



I took a pic of the cooler instead of the link: kept getting redirected and Ghostery was "complaining" ...


----------



## lexluthermiester (Dec 13, 2019)

Durvelle27 said:


> Would the cooler be able to handle the 3600 Oc'd to around 4.2-4.3GHz while staying under the temp threshold.


No. Get a CoolerMaster Hyper212 if you're going to OC. 4.2 is the butter-zone for those CPU's.

EDIT; Seems I earned a sadface... The reason I recommended the Hyper212 even though other forum users are not fans of it is for the following reason; it's inexpensive and works well if you're not doing crazy overclocking. 4.2ghz on a 3600 is not a crazy amount of OCing. It's a solid heatsink for less than $30 and it's leaps and bounds better than the Wraith. Now if your gonna do some involved OCing, get an AIO water cooler with a 240mm rad.


----------



## ShrimpBrime (Dec 13, 2019)

Sigh... Under 50 bucks? 

Well, gimmie 6 heat pipes. 44 bucks.









						DEEPCOOL Neptwin V2-CPU Cooler Dual 120mm LED Fans Kit - Newegg.com
					

Buy DEEPCOOL NEPTWIN V2-CPU Cooler Dual 120mm LED PWM Fans Twin-tower Polished Copper Base Metal Mounting Kit Support LGA2066/AM4 with fast shipping and top-rated customer service. Once you know, you Newegg!




					www.newegg.com


----------



## biffzinker (Dec 13, 2019)

There this @BumbleBee posted in the hot deals section.








						[US] - Reeven Okeanos CPU Cooler $50
					

LINK Reviewed here on TPU: https://www.techpowerup.com/review/reveen-okeanos/  $30 markdown, no MIR, beats the D15  And, no RGB!




					www.techpowerup.com


----------



## lexluthermiester (Dec 14, 2019)

There's also these which do very well. I generally buy the 212, but have used these as well;








						ARCTIC COOLING ACFRE00028A 120mm Fluid Dynamic Semi Passive Tower CPU Cooler - Newegg.com
					

Buy ARCTIC COOLING Freezer 33 120mm Fluid Dynamic Semi Passive Tower CPU Cooler with fast shipping and top-rated customer service. Once you know, you Newegg!




					www.newegg.com
				



The following is very effective if you are going to do heavier OCing;








						ARCTIC COOLING ACFZ11-LP 92mm Fluid Dynamic Freezer 11 LP Intel CPU Cooler for Power Users - Newegg.com
					

Buy ARCTIC Freezer 11 LP CPU Cooler for Intel, Support Multiple Sockets, HTPC Ready with fast shipping and top-rated customer service. Once you know, you Newegg!




					www.newegg.com
				



Both under $50


----------



## ShrimpBrime (Dec 14, 2019)

lexluthermiester said:


> There's also these which do very well. I generally buy the 212, but have used these as well;
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hyper 212 is a classic. 
Changed my sad face to like as that was what I intended in the first place. Sry bout that dude.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Dec 14, 2019)

ShrimpBrime said:


> Hyper 212 is a classic.
> Changed my sad face to like as that was what I intended in the first place. Sry bout that dude.


Oh, no worries!


----------



## Pariah4life36022 (Dec 14, 2019)

Another vote for Mugen 5 , my 3600 does 4.4ghz all core and max's at 78 c


----------



## sauria (Dec 14, 2019)

*Looking for an aftermarket cooler for this Ryzen 5 3600 also, did you find a good one that is better than stock?**  I have a hyper 212 evo but it is older and no adapter kit.*


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Dec 14, 2019)

Fuma 2 is best cooler in regards to price / performance that I have tested.  Yeah its about $60 if you want to go cheaper and not have a hair dryer grab a Thermalright Macho 120 SBM they will enable you to get a decent OC without breaking the bank.

Having recently done a Ryzen 3600 build and used a single tower cheap cooler temps will still spike upwards into the 80C range under FPU load so get something worthwhile.


----------



## ShrimpBrime (Dec 14, 2019)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> Fuma 2 is best cooler in regards to price / performance that I have tested.  Yeah its about $60 if you want to go cheaper and not have a hair dryer grab a Thermalright Macho 120 SBM they will enable you to get a decent OC without breaking the bank.
> 
> Having recently done a Ryzen 3600 build and used a single tower cheap cooler temps will still spike upwards into the 80C range under FPU load so get something worthwhile.



That's a nice cooler. But it's more than 2x the budget OP has to work with..... https://www.newegg.com/p/13K-0014-00031

Notification says you quoted me? I see no quotes!@! lol.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Dec 14, 2019)

ShrimpBrime said:


> That's a nice cooler. But it's more than 2x the budget OP has to work with..... https://www.newegg.com/p/13K-0014-00031
> 
> Notification says you quoted me? I see no quotes!@! lol.


well point is Hyper 212s perform worse than most tower coolers available including cheaply made chinese ones off aliexpress. Even 92 mm based coolers can beat it out.

Fact remains if a $30-40 single tower single fan cooler that beats a 212 is spiking into the 80C range on stock 3600s just how effective is overclocking truly going to be? Thanks to smaller and smaller process nodes temp spikes are going to become more common and since those spikes influence the clocks well you get the idea.

Having delt with this issue. Its worth the extra money its why i also said Thermalright Macho 120 SBM.  Its a bit older but the design is proven and can be had for around $45.

Never mind seems FSP fucked up the mounting hardware for AM4. Ie they got lazy which is too bad solid coolers otherwise.


----------



## ShrimpBrime (Dec 14, 2019)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> well point is Hyper 212s perform worse than most tower coolers available including cheaply made chinese ones off aliexpress. Even 92 mm based coolers can beat it out.
> 
> Fact remains if a $30-40 single tower single fan cooler that beats a 212 is spiking into the 80C range on stock 3600s just how effective is overclocking truly going to be? Thanks to smaller and smaller process nodes temp spikes are going to become more common and since those spikes influence the clocks well you get the idea.
> 
> ...



Well all I said is "it's a classic" and actually did not suggest it for purchase.

Please define "spike"
Please explain "overclocking" Static or SenseMi driven.

80c is 15c below throttle temp. If using SenseMi overclocking (PBO CPB ect) the cpu will never reach thermtrip (shuts the board down, overheat)

But I do take your word on the Hyper 212 performance not being so good. I've seen a lot of mixed feelings on this cooler through the years.

2 things I don't typically recommend. 1 AIO. 2. sub 50$ coolers. (thought I'd have some fun digging on specs.)

I suggested this one...........
(additional comment) Looks similar to the Fuma 2 .








						DEEPCOOL Neptwin V2-CPU Cooler Dual 120mm LED Fans Kit - Newegg.com
					

Buy DEEPCOOL NEPTWIN V2-CPU Cooler Dual 120mm LED PWM Fans Twin-tower Polished Copper Base Metal Mounting Kit Support LGA2066/AM4 with fast shipping and top-rated customer service. Once you know, you Newegg!




					www.newegg.com
				












						Computer Parts, PC Components, Laptop Computers, LED LCD TV, Digital Cameras and more - Newegg.com
					

Newegg.com offers the best prices on computer products, laptop computers, LED LCD TVs, digital cameras, electronics, unlocked phones, office supplies, and more with fast shipping and top-rated customer service. Newegg shopping upgraded ™




					www.newegg.com
				




First one is deepcool and the second Fuma 2


----------



## lexluthermiester (Dec 14, 2019)

ShrimpBrime said:


> DEEPCOOL Neptwin V2-CPU Cooler Dual 120mm LED Fans Kit - Newegg.com
> 
> 
> Buy DEEPCOOL NEPTWIN V2-CPU Cooler Dual 120mm LED PWM Fans Twin-tower Polished Copper Base Metal Mounting Kit Support LGA2066/AM4 with fast shipping and top-rated customer service. Once you know, you Newegg!
> ...


That one looks good too! I've never used DeepCool, but they have a solid reputation.


----------



## GorbazTheDragon (Dec 14, 2019)

I'll be backing the Noctua recommendations on this one... They have sent me both 775 and AM4 brackets for my U14S which I bought back in 2014, no questions asked.

Even if we were to consider them equivalent performance, I think that simply the longevity that they give you makes it a worthwhile investment. Not to mention from my experience and of others, their fans seem to last quite a bit longer.

U12S is an ok baseline, though I would personally probably stretch for a U12A, the NF-A12x25 fans are pretty impressive pieces of kit.


----------



## ShrimpBrime (Dec 14, 2019)

lexluthermiester said:


> That one looks good too! I've never used DeepCool, but they have a solid reputation.



Meh, I figured it was decent enough 65 on sale for 44 bucks.

6 heat pipes, gonna be better than the stock cooler. I don't care what angle you look at it.
Looking at the specs 1100 grams. Hmm that's 2 and a half pounds, that means that cold plate is decent size too. 
If it wasn't xmas time and I really don't need it (spare waterblocks and rads....) I'd buy it just to try it out man. 6 bucks left get some taco bell or something. lol.


----------



## Zach_01 (Dec 14, 2019)

From the charts in this thread the ScytheFuma2 is a high performance to price ratio cooler. If you can stretch your budget to 60$ it’s worth it, IMHO.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Dec 14, 2019)

ShrimpBrime said:


> Well all I said is "it's a classic" and actually did not suggest it for purchase.
> 
> Please define "spike"
> Please explain "overclocking" Static or SenseMi driven.
> ...


Spike as in the peak reading and sorry to say even if it says its not going to throttle the clocks still drop and wont remain at there maximum. These temp spikes also on cheaper coolers tends to cause the RPM to ramp up.

Also keep in mind i basically test in a perfect / temperature controlled environment at 21 to 22c. So if the OP ever experiences higher Ambients or has a case with less than stellar airflow that means increased Ambient temps which in turn means even higher temps as well. Thus when i peaked at 80C depending on case you might see temps as high as 85 or even 90C. 

The OP can do as they wish but looking at current CPUs / transistor density etc while temps are still easily controllable spiking temps are more common. Example AMD stock cooler, under static load it reached 80c range in Cinebench averaged out across the test and if you remove the first 10-20 seconds. in that first 10-20 seconds the CPU spiked into the 90+C range.

As for the Deepcool vs the Scythe, i have no issues with Deepcool but Scythe has the far better build quality and is offset for improved memory compatibility where as looking at the Deepcool it will likely overhang the DIMM slots limiting  the OP to standard height memory only. There is also the fact that the Neptwin V2 is still based on the 2012 design which was entry level back then. Its not a bad cooler I just dont think its really worth it today.

But if the OP just wants a cheap cooler why not ask? not like I dont have a shelf full of the damn things collecting dust.


----------



## freeagent (Dec 14, 2019)

For fifty bucks? 

You cant do better than this.






						Amazon.com: Thermalright True Spirit 140 Power : Electronics
					

Buy Thermalright True Spirit 140 Power: Case Fans - Amazon.com ✓ FREE DELIVERY possible on eligible purchases



					www.amazon.com
				




Hands down.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Dec 14, 2019)

freeagent said:


> For fifty bucks?
> 
> You cant do better than this.
> 
> ...


That one also has a good reputation. And it looks cool!


----------



## NoJuan999 (Dec 14, 2019)

I have a Scythe Ninja 5 ($60) on my 3700x (PBO enabled) and it idles at 30-32c and maxes out around 60c after hours of gaming.
It also maxes out at around 70c when stress testing.

I also have an Arctic 33 eSports Edition (dual fan) cooler ($40) on my 2600 that I OC to 4 GHZ and it idles at 29-30c and also maxes out around 60c when gaming.
I had the Arctic 33 on my 3700x (PBO Enabled) for a few weeks and it was only a few degrees higher at idle (32-34c) and got up to 62-63c when gaming.
It did get up to 80c when stress testing though.


----------



## ShrimpBrime (Dec 14, 2019)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> Spike as in the peak reading and sorry to say even if it says its not going to throttle the clocks still drop and wont remain at there maximum. These temp spikes also on cheaper coolers tends to cause the RPM to ramp up.
> 
> Also keep in mind i basically test in a perfect / temperature controlled environment at 21 to 22c. So if the OP ever experiences higher Ambients or has a case with less than stellar airflow that means increased Ambient temps which in turn means even higher temps as well. Thus when i peaked at 80C depending on case you might see temps as high as 85 or even 90C.
> 
> ...



Ok I understand your points. Seems they basically support what I was trying to relay on my first post to the thread.
Everything youve mentioned still puts the processor with in running temp specifications as long as we are under 95c

Cpu High Temp alert is actually 70c, the point stock setups will ramp fan rpm to max.

So really any cooler the can displace stock btu or more will be ok, but as you mentioned design choice covering memory slots ect does matter. Gotcha.

Build quality does matter for sure. You make excellent points. Thank you.


----------



## Kissamies (Dec 14, 2019)

freeagent said:


> For fifty bucks?
> 
> You cant do better than this.
> 
> ...


True Spirits & Machos have always been great.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Dec 14, 2019)

sneekypeet said:


> Raise your spending limit to the $50 range and look into brands like Scythe. They are nearly as silent and can deliver top-tier Noctua performance with half to a third of the cost. There are a few others out there too, but Scythe has been making a rush to affordable coolers that tend to kick ass.



Mine is a great example, its a thinner cooler but keeps this cpu at 55 gaming. 75 under a ryzen blender test (completes it without freezing up)


----------



## ShrimpBrime (Dec 15, 2019)

eidairaman1 said:


> Mine is a great example, its a thinner cooler but keeps this cpu at 55 gaming. 75 under a ryzen blender test (completes it without freezing up)



That cpu isn't easy to cool either


----------



## Durvelle27 (Dec 15, 2019)

Thanks for all the recommendations I'm looking at all the available options


----------



## tiggywombat (Dec 15, 2019)

Makes little sense to overclock a r5 3600. There is very little benefit going to 4.2-4.3Ghz.

A value for money but effective upgrade from the wraith stealth cooler would be a tower cooler with at least 4 heatpipes, e.g. CM Hyper 212

I'm using one and the temps never go above 70C in a very hot and humid climate


----------



## holyprof (Dec 15, 2019)

I'm having similar doubts, using the stock wraith prism on my 3700X, it's barely adequate (42ºC idle, and it's cold here) and between noticeable to unpleasant in regards of noise. Using headphones is not a solution, I prefer to use speakers when gaming or editing sound and video.
Load temps are OK (70-ish at full load like cinebench or video production) if you can accept the vaccum-cleaner like noise. The noise pitch is not annoying, just the sound level.
I'm not interested in overclocking, new chips auto-overclock themselves enough to be worth it.
Also not interested in watercoolng when $60-$100 air coolers outperform many 240mm AIOs that cost twice as much.
And I don't care if my CPU boosts to 4.375 instead of 4.4 GHz. The difference is only discernible if benchmarking, but not in real world usage.

After asking here in the forums, I chose one of this 3:

Scythe Ninja 5 (expensive, super silent, big and heavy);
Scythe Fuma 2 (almost as good as the Ninja, but a bit better performer at the expense of noise, much cheaper);
Noctua NH-U12S (good performer, realtively good price compared to other Noctua coolers);
As last resort, Arctic 34 Esports (this one is a bit controversial, some revirews say it's not good at all, others say it's the best you can get in its price range.) My old Arctic i30 was same price as the Hyper 212 and outperformed it both in noise and cooling).
Sadly, the importer for Scythe in my country (Portugal, and probably in Spain because in can't find Scythe coolers from spanish e-tailers) closed doors. As you see, not all coolers are available here, in a small peripheric country.

Edit: amazon.es has the Fuma 2 listed, with delivery between 1 and 3 months ... but the Mugen 5 Rev B is in stock listed at €66. Then again, Noctua NH-U12S SE-AM4 is listed at €58,90.

Second edit: The NH-U12S is readily available in many e-tail and retail shops (even in the small town where I live) at prices between €57+€4 shipping and €66.

Opinions?


----------



## NoJuan999 (Dec 15, 2019)

Read my post here regarding the Scythe Ninja 5 and Arctic 33 eSports Edition (one year older version of the Arctic 34 DUO).








						Ryzen 5 3600 Cooling Options
					

For fifty bucks?  You cant do better than this.  https://www.amazon.com/Thermalright-True-Spirit-140-Power/dp/B00IYEEOMO/ref=sr_1_1?keywords=true+spirit+140+power&qid=1576327020&sr=8-1  Hands down.  That one also has a good reputation. And it looks cool!




					www.techpowerup.com


----------



## holyprof (Dec 15, 2019)

NoJuan999 said:


> Read my post here regarding the Scythe Ninja 5 and Arctic 33 eSports Edition (one year older version of the Arctic 34 DUO).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks, for me the best advice is from a person that have tried the cooler(s) themselves.
I find the Ninja too heavy (almost 1190g) and big. So I will order my preferences like this:

Scythe Fuma 2
Noctua NH-U12S
Scythe Mugen 5 Rev. B
Arctic Freezer 34 Esports Duo
Once more, thanks for your quick and meaningful reply.


----------



## NoJuan999 (Dec 15, 2019)

holyprof said:


> Thanks, for me the best advice is from a person that have tried the cooler(s) themselves.
> I find the Ninja too heavy (almost 1190g) and big. So I will order my preferences like this:
> 
> Scythe Fuma 2
> ...


Any of those coolers should work well on your 3700x.


----------



## Vayra86 (Dec 15, 2019)

Here is a low budget option. Won't be winning OC races, will allow your 6c CPU to stretch its legs just fine. Very silent, too.






						Gelid Solutions Tranquillo Rev.4 version B - Kenmerken - Tweakers
					






					tweakers.net
				




Yes, thats 26 EUR, you saw it right  I have a rev 2 of this one on my 3570K and had a nice balance up to about 90W package TDP. Its still on there, never got removed, still doing just fine. Build quality is right up there with the mentioned competitors here for a slim single stack tower.


----------



## biffzinker (Dec 15, 2019)

Vayra86 said:


> Here is a low budget option. Won't be winning OC races, will allow your 6c CPU to stretch its legs just fine. Very silent, too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is actually a nice heatsink on a performance to price ratio, and the build quality is up there.


> ● 4 Power Heatpipes with Direct Touch Technology
> ● Unique Heatsink Shape Design
> ● Stacked Soldered Heatpipes & Fins
> ● PWM IC without Clicking Noise
> ...


Didn't expect the fins soldered to the heatpipes usually there friction fitted on.














						REV.4 TRANQUILLO - Gelid Solutions
					

4 Power Heatpipes with Direct Touch Technology   Unique Heatsink Shape Design   Stacked Soldered Heatpipes & Fins   PWM IC without Clicking Noise   Double Layer Fan Blade Design




					gelidsolutions.com


----------



## Vayra86 (Dec 16, 2019)

biffzinker said:


> That is actually a nice heatsink on a performance to price ratio, and the build quality is up there.
> 
> Didn't expect the fins soldered to the heatpipes usually there friction fitted on.
> 
> ...



They also offer a great fan with it. All my Gelid fans (2 case fans & 1 on this cooler) are still doing fine; 6 years and going now. Heck even the paste they give you is good.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Dec 18, 2019)

So after all the recommendations i decided to go with the Noctua U14s


----------



## vultusprime (Jan 12, 2020)

Durvelle27 said:


> So after all the recommendations i decided to go with the Noctua U14s


Hi buddy. I'd like to know if you have purchased the cooler and if so what temps are you getting, on idle and load.


----------



## killster1 (Jan 12, 2020)

Durvelle27 said:


> So after all the recommendations i decided to go with the Noctua U14s


nice cooler but the price almost lets you buy a better tier cpu (3700x) compared to the 3600. Is there really a point in 200mhz overclock with 65$ cooler compared to just buying the 3700x for 100$ more? i just run mine stock with a recycled heatsink from 2700x, i used to care about temps but now i dont care at all! i guess not having a hotspot on your motherboard is the best reason, or silent fans. glad you found a pretty heatsink for your cpu


----------



## Kissamies (Jan 12, 2020)

NH-U14S is great, had one myself with a 7600K few years ago.

Well, personally I wouldn't pay that much of an air cooler, but I got mine used with pretty cheap price, so why not. IIRC I even got more when I sold it than what I paid for it.

Also Noctua is great for their customer service, if you have the receipt of their cooler, they send you new installing kit if a new socket is released which is incompatible with your current cooler.


----------



## oxrufiioxo (Jan 12, 2020)

Chloe Price said:


> NH-U14S is great, had one myself with a 7600K few years ago.
> 
> Well, personally I wouldn't pay that much of an air cooler, but I got mine used with pretty cheap price, so why not. IIRC I even got more when I sold it than what I paid for it.
> 
> Also Noctua is great for their customer service, if you have the receipt of their cooler, they send you new installing kit if a new socket is released which is incompatible with your current cooler.



last I checked they were only about $60 in the states. 

seem to still be running around that price. 





						Amazon.com: Noctua NH-U14S, Premium CPU Cooler with NF-A15 140mm Fan (Brown): Computers & Accessories
					

Buy Noctua NH-U14S, Premium CPU Cooler with NF-A15 140mm Fan (Brown): CPU Cooling Fans - Amazon.com ✓ FREE DELIVERY possible on eligible purchases



					www.amazon.com


----------



## Kissamies (Jan 12, 2020)

About 70EUR here in Finland. IIRC I paid 40EUR for my used one few years ago, it was in perfect condition.


----------



## cucker tarlson (Jan 12, 2020)

Vayra86 said:


> They also offer a great fan with it. All my Gelid fans (2 case fans & 1 on this cooler) are still doing fine; 6 years and going now. Heck even the paste they give you is good.


I got two 140mm gelid fans for my previous build,just like the one on the cooler only bigger,and for the dirt cheap price they were surprisingly silent and effective.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Jan 12, 2020)

killster1 said:


> nice cooler but the price almost lets you buy a better tier cpu (3700x) compared to the 3600. Is there really a point in 200mhz overclock with 65$ cooler compared to just buying the 3700x for 100$ more? i just run mine stock with a recycled heatsink from 2700x, i used to care about temps but now i dont care at all! i guess not having a hotspot on your motherboard is the best reason, or silent fans. glad you found a pretty heatsink for your cpu


The 3700X still comes out more expensive 

My 3600 cost me $180 NIB
Cooler cost $50
______________________
Total:  $230


3700X is currently going for for $329 which is still more expensive. 

But this is just a place holder for the Ryzen 4900X


----------



## killster1 (Jan 12, 2020)

Durvelle27 said:


> The 3700X still comes out more expensive
> 
> My 3600 cost me $180 NIB
> Cooler cost $50
> ...


well not a bad price on the cooler, i see 3700x brand new for 300 at most. cpu cooler on amazon was 65. 3600 well 180-200 guess we all have different prices


----------



## Durvelle27 (Jan 12, 2020)

killster1 said:


> well not a bad price on the cooler, i see 3700x brand new for 300 at most. cpu cooler on amazon was 65. 3600 well 180-200 guess we all have different prices


Idk were you looked

But i know most etailers in the US the 3700X goes from $329 to $350


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jan 12, 2020)

Durvelle27 said:


> Idk were you looked
> 
> But i know most etailers in the US the 3700X goes from $329 to $350


They're trolling you, ignore them.


----------



## killster1 (Jan 12, 2020)

Durvelle27 said:


> Idk were you looked
> 
> But i know most etailers in the US the 3700X goes from $329 to $350











						AMD RYZEN 7 3700X 8-Core 3.6 GHz (4.4 GHz Max Boost) Socket AM4 65W 100-10000007  | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for AMD RYZEN 7 3700X 8-Core 3.6 GHz (4.4 GHz Max Boost) Socket AM4 65W 100-10000007 at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



					www.ebay.com
				




i have seen it alot of other places but im limited on internet right now so i cant search pretty sure i saw 280$ at microcenter (to bad im so far from one like 2 hour drive)









						Slickdeals: Searching for "3700x"
					

Slickdeals: the best coupons, deals, bargains and offers to save you money. Community driven bargain hunting with thousands of free discounts, promo codes, freebies and price comparisons.




					slickdeals.net
				




there you go i see a 3800 for 330 lil bit ago too.

i think lexluther has a searching malfunction, pretty easy to find if you actually look at all.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jan 12, 2020)

killster1 said:


> AMD RYZEN 7 3700X 8-Core 3.6 GHz (4.4 GHz Max Boost) Socket AM4 65W 100-10000007  | eBay
> 
> 
> Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for AMD RYZEN 7 3700X 8-Core 3.6 GHz (4.4 GHz Max Boost) Socket AM4 65W 100-10000007 at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!
> ...


That is on sale, not the normal price.


killster1 said:


> Slickdeals: Searching for "3700x"
> 
> 
> Slickdeals: the best coupons, deals, bargains and offers to save you money. Community driven bargain hunting with thousands of free discounts, promo codes, freebies and price comparisons.
> ...


Every one of those "deals" says "expired".


killster1 said:


> i think lexluther has a searching malfunction, pretty easy to find if you actually look at all.


Think what you will.


----------



## killster1 (Jan 12, 2020)

lexluthermiester said:


> That is on sale, not the normal price.
> 
> Every one of those "deals" says "expired".
> 
> Think what you will.


its for sale not on sale, if less then 300 yes on sale, but 300 is a normal price for it from what i have been seeing over the past few months. just going to go lower and lower too


----------



## Durvelle27 (Jan 13, 2020)

killster1 said:


> AMD RYZEN 7 3700X 8-Core 3.6 GHz (4.4 GHz Max Boost) Socket AM4 65W 100-10000007  | eBay
> 
> 
> Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for AMD RYZEN 7 3700X 8-Core 3.6 GHz (4.4 GHz Max Boost) Socket AM4 65W 100-10000007 at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!
> ...


Alright the first one ks still about $320 as Newegg charges tax

Slick deals i clicked and checked some of the links and all of them are expired and above $300 except Microcenter which unless you live near one is useless as the price is in store only.


----------



## bogmali (Jan 13, 2020)

This thread is not about sales tax, its about cooling solution for Ryzen 3600 and you folks already knew that but continued with your off topic charade. Thread cleansed and the next off topic post gets a thread ban and possibly points.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Jan 13, 2020)

vultusprime said:


> Hi buddy. I'd like to know if you have purchased the cooler and if so what temps are you getting, on idle and load.


Not sure how i missed your comment but i can let you know once i get my RAM.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Jan 16, 2020)

So just an update

With CPU using PBO+Auto OC

My CPU under load got upto 66*C and stayed there. Haven't seen above 68*C

Current ambient is around 20*C


----------



## HD64G (Jan 16, 2020)

Very good temps! Have fun now!


----------



## Durvelle27 (Jan 16, 2020)

Clocks hovered around 4.175GHz


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jan 17, 2020)

Durvelle27 said:


> So just an update
> 
> With CPU using PBO+Auto OC
> 
> ...


Very nice.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Jan 17, 2020)

This is with a Manual OC at 4.25GHz


----------



## killster1 (Jan 17, 2020)

Durvelle27 said:


> This is with a Manual OC at 4.25GHz
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 142421


b350 even, got a extra point on cinebench!


----------



## Durvelle27 (Jan 17, 2020)

killster1 said:


> b350 even, got a extra point on cinebench!


Doing good so far


----------



## oxrufiioxo (Jan 17, 2020)

Durvelle27 said:


> This is with a Manual OC at 4.25GHz
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 142421



Trfc 990? dafaq...


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jan 17, 2020)

oxrufiioxo said:


> Trfc 990? dafaq...


That's got to be a read error. If that were correct, those scores would not be possible.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Jan 17, 2020)

lexluthermiester said:


> That's got to be a read error. If that were correct, those scores would not be possible.


I think the new  HWinfo isn't functioning properly

It also stated my RX 5700 XT Mod was running at 100*C yet AMD SC only read around 69*C so did GPUz


----------



## Zach_01 (Jan 17, 2020)

Durvelle27 said:


> I think the new  HWinfo isn't functioning properly
> 
> It also stated my RX 5700 XT Mod was running at 100*C yet AMD SC only read around 69*C so did GPUz


Two temps exist for GPU core on 5700/XT

1. Edge temp ("traditional" temp)
2. Junction temp (hot spot)

So, the 100C could be real for junction. AMD has stated the JTemp could reach 110C for short period in "normal"(!) conditions.
Out of reviews I've seen tho, for the Junction temp to reach 100C the edge should be at least 80C.
So for 69~70C edge I'd expect Junction to be around 80~85C, unless something else is wrong...

*For the tRFC value, consult RyzenMaster*


----------



## Durvelle27 (Jan 17, 2020)

Zach_01 said:


> Two temps exist for GPU core on 5700/XT
> 
> 1. Edge temp ("traditional" temp)
> 2. Junction temp (hot spot)
> ...


It read 100C for Core and 106C for Hotspot


----------



## oxrufiioxo (Jan 17, 2020)

Lots of people have complained about that specific card overheating or being in the 90-100c range.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Jan 17, 2020)

oxrufiioxo said:


> Lots of people have complained about that specific card overheating or being in the 90-100c range.


But GPUz and amd software read much lower

I might repaste it though as i saw a tear down video of my card and the tim application was horrid. And the guy say a 10*C drop changing paste as there was barely any on the die before.


----------



## oxrufiioxo (Jan 17, 2020)

Durvelle27 said:


> But GPUz and amd software read much lower
> 
> I might repaste it though as i saw a tear down video of my card and the tim application was horrid. And the guy say a 10*C drop changing paste as there was barely any on the die before.



Keep an eye on the memory temps as well apparently asrock did a poor job with the thermal pads on some of them as well.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Jan 17, 2020)

oxrufiioxo said:


> Keep an eye on the memory temps as well apparently asrock did a poor job with the thermal pads on some of them as well.


I'm about to yank it out and reapply everything


----------



## Zach_01 (Jan 17, 2020)

According to this guy re-applied paste done nothing for the AsRock 5700XT challenger, but a slight undervoltage does the job. The card held higher avg clock after underVoltage and dropped temps a bit.


----------



## mtcn77 (Feb 12, 2020)

Great debate. I would like to point out something, some of the coolers are punching above their weight.
Hardware.info has this great list going. What I recommend that you do is, go to the bottom of this list and stratify in dBA scale. There is a button next to the legend column. It seperates the good from the best.
Some are practically cheating the grade.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Feb 13, 2020)

Zach_01 said:


> According to this guy re-applied paste done nothing for the AsRock 5700XT challenger, but a slight undervoltage does the job. The card held higher avg clock after underVoltage and dropped temps a bit.


@F7GOS is here, go to igorslab for tweaking too


----------



## Camper7 (Feb 13, 2020)

cucker tarlson said:


> no,wraith stealth is terrible.90 degrees at 4 GHz



For this CPU I use now Cooler Master Hyper 212 RGB Black Edition with Phobya NanaGrease Extreme compund. Max temp at 4.2 GHz full load, 68°C.
This is acceptable. When I use Handbrake for video-encoding the temp stays around 63°C. Room temp is 22° and dual 120 fans in front intake.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Feb 13, 2020)

Camper7 said:


> For this CPU I use now Cooler Master Hyper 212 RGB Black Edition with Phobya NanaGrease Extreme compund. Max temp at 4.2 GHz full load, 68°C.
> This is acceptable. When I use Handbrake for video-encoding the temp stays around 63°C. Room temp is 22° and dual 120 fans in front intake.


I'm using a cheap cooler and at 4.2 i hardly see above 60C


----------



## mtcn77 (Feb 15, 2020)

It is quite interesting to see Hyper 212 Black on par with Arctic Freezer 34 *Duo*, however that is what shows up on overclocked benchmarks.
Fan noise is identical as well - the 212 Black is, in fact, less noisy until the high load scenario.
I'm surprised at its 160000hr mtbf rating, would like to test out the 212 LED non-EU version that comes with 280000hr 4th gen. rifle bearings. Almost a marketting play, although cannot be too certain.


----------

